# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  سورة البقرة كاملة بصوت القارئ سلمان العتيبي

## قموشه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزا الله خير كل من دخلت موضوعي 

بنات انا من فترة وانا ابحث عن سورة البقرة كااااااااااااااملة بصوت القارى سلمان العتيبي 

لكن ما حصلت الا اجزاء منها بصوته

رجاااااااء منو تقدر توفرها لي كاااااااااااااااااامله 

وجزاكن الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## @أمة الرحمن@

الله يسامحج اختي قموشة أنا داخلة موضوعج طايرة من الفرح وما مصدقة أني بلقى تسجيل للبقرة بصوت سلمان العتيبي 
لأني مثلج دورت وما لقيت وعقب عرفت أنه اللي متداول له فقط مقاطع منوعة بصوته من بعض السور القرآنية وللآن ما عمل تسجيل كامل للقرآن نسأل الله أن يعينه على هذا الأمر وييسره له في القريب العاجل أمين

----------


## ذات الحياة

السموحه منك ِ
بحثت كثيرا ولم أجد له سورة كاملة !!
وفقك ِ الله

----------


## ام مريم98

حاولت اساعد بس ما توصلت

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الخير 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## دانه *

ياليت والله نلقاله برمضان صليت بالمسجد حقه كذا مره ماشالله تبارك الله خشوووووع

----------


## اليشمك

الحمدلله

----------


## ساره خالد

هوووووووووووووووووووووب

----------


## دمع ونزل

من أروع تلاوات الشيخ سليمان العتيبي

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن صوت ولا اروع ..


http://habbabi.com/mp3/quran/reciter.aspx?r=19

----------

